# Idea for one of my rooms



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought "The Othersiders" creepy audio from Zombietronix and want to create a room for to use it. 2 years ago we had mp3 player problems and didn't really use it. Last year I just didn't have enough time to work out the issues.

Here's the idea, set the audio up in a completely dark room (roughly 15 x 20) and hang a ton of black and gray creepy cloth like material from the ceiling, but doing it in a way where there is a path of least resistance (i.e. maze), but you could just push your way straight through if you wanted.

I'm also thinking of putting multiple strobes (at least 2) in the room. 1 to 3 actors depending on availability wearing ghillie suits made of the same creepy cloth like material to roam around the room.

What would be the best material to use keeping cost and durability in mind. We were only open 3 weekends last year and ran about 2000 people through. This year we'll be open 5 weekends and expect the numbers to be close to 3 times that if not more.

Comments, concerns & suggestions welcomed.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Sounds great! As far as material costs, I would just watch sales at your local fabric store. I stop by once a week when there's a specific fabric I'm looking for. It all goes on sale eventually.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Was thinking about cheese cloth, but unsure about it's durability. Burlap might work, but not sure on cost or how well it will take dye.

How durable is that meat cloth or beef netting (can't remember what its called) that some people use for spider webbing?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking cheese cloth would be to weak and people could tear it to easy, and you might have to keep repairing or replacing it. But if people are pushing their way through, and get their hand caught in a tear of the burlap, (I imagine there will be tears and rips), they might get caught in the material and do some damage. Either to themselves or your props. I've never used the beef netting so I don't know. You might have to hang a few things and try them out to see how they hold up. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I figured whatever I use it would need to be shredded all they way to the end as opposed to having a torn hole in the material.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Burlap would probably be your best bet. I've seen people dye it many different colors. (Black, green, even orange) Only thing is, burlap is very very flammable. So you'd have to think about fire proofing it and talk to your fire marshal about your idea.

Great idea and hope you post pics of it when you're done!
.


----------

